# Larger hot peel transfer paper like 20x20 or other large sizes



## comingup (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi guys..its seems like there is just 15x15 11x17 or 25 x36...the 25x36 is too big...any places sell these sheets ..like 20x20??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's Wormil's spreadsheet will shows max size various printers do. There are several at 20X24 and one at 30X40 which would allow you to get a 2 for 1 (2 images on 1 sheet).

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty much any vendor will do any size you want.....It just may not be the most cost effective size....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you looking for printed transfers or just the paper?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

